# Looking for Android cube timer...



## Veerexx (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey there,
So I just bought the amazing new Google Nexus 5 (BEAST of a phone btw) and was just wondering what would be the 'best' cube timer app (with scramble generator) app to get. I would prefer it to be free, or at least that I can see it without purchasing.
I had an iPhone 5 before this, and found that there were no good free timing apps (that I found). There was one I liked, but it stopped music being played at the same (I find this incredibly stupid #musicismylife)
So any thoughts and/or lists and/or videos that I can consult?

On another note: Seriously, the Google Nexus 5 is an incredible phone. I have had it for like a day-ish and it is just exquisite!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 8, 2013)

jjTimer?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 8, 2013)

A quick search on the forum helped, http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...url=www.speedsolving.com/&ref=&ss=556j84696j5


----------



## DavidCip86 (Nov 8, 2013)

I use fivetimer, it only costs $1 and its very nice  chronopuzzle is good if you don't want to pay anything, but I really recommend fivetimer


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> jjTimer?


This is the best by miles of the several free ones I found.


----------



## Cubo largo (Nov 8, 2013)

Try this one (not mine): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.matteocolombo.speedtimer


----------



## thesolver (Nov 10, 2013)

Tap Timer!


----------



## Veerexx (Nov 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> jjTimer?



Yeah, I have gone with this one. One thing I don't like it when it goes from red to green when you are starting the timer. I find the colours distracting, but it is fine  Small, personal gripe.
Other than that, great app!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> any thoughts



Yeah, my thought is that buying two expensive phones and then asking for free apps is kinda weird.


----------



## sub20cuber (Nov 11, 2013)

I just use taptimer and speedtimer. speedtimer is rather simple whilst taptimer is ssometimes a bit too confusing.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Nov 11, 2013)

I use SuneTimer. I really like it because it includes inspection time and shows your best times and current averages of 5 and 12 (many apps probably do this but I am bad at finding them). It also has a section full of PLL and OLL algs, current records and upcoming competitions, which is useful for when I don't have internet. It's free and I found it on the google play store.


----------



## Veerexx (Nov 12, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Yeah, my thought is that buying two expensive phones and then asking for free apps is kinda weird.



Again, free isn't necessary, I just want to be able to see the app in action without wasting money on it. A YouTube video of it would be fine or even screenshots.
Also, I'm 16, I don't have a credit card.


----------



## Blade8227 (Nov 12, 2013)

I use speedcube timer by DroidAppz.


----------



## creativecuber15 (Nov 26, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> I use SuneTimer. I really like it because it includes inspection time and shows your best times and current averages of 5 and 12 (many apps probably do this but I am bad at finding them). It also has a section full of PLL and OLL algs, current records and upcoming competitions, which is useful for when I don't have internet. It's free and I found it on the google play store.



Yup, even I use that and it's really useful. Btw, it also comes with a graph to see how you're really doing with your cubing.


----------



## Chree (Nov 26, 2013)

I mostly use JB timer right now. It has an export function like Speedtimer, but it also gives you the scramble. It exports to a txt file, but after some reformatting, it reads like a spreadsheet in Excel. The scrambling has a glitch where the moves change format midsolve a lot. Sometimes it'll say 3Uw2, and other times just 3U2. Not a big deal, tho.

I used to use SpeedCube by Driod-Appz. The export function is great. But I was annoyed that when it tells you Average of 5 or Average of 10 (not 12), it's actually giving you a Mean (doesn't drop the best and worst times). Also, when scrambling even layered cubes like 4x4, the scrambles sometimes say Uw then Dw', which has the ultimate effect of performing a y. This was especially annoying on 2x2, where the cube would barely be scrambled at all by the end. Not Built By Speedcubers, Barely Built FOR Speedcubers.

I have Sunetimer as well, it's a great app... but I don't use it as a timer. I don't like the yellow background and you can't change it. The built-in alg database is fantastic, though. It has a TON of OLLs and PLLs. I sorta wish they had an F2L section as well.

Taptimer still hasn't figured out how to make scrambles work for anything 4x4 and up. But has a lot of potential.

JJTimer by Joey Gouly is great for 3x3. Looks great, functions well. But has a flaw where once you finish a 4x4 or bigger solve, the scrambling defaults back to 3x3. You have to shut it down and reboot it to get back to 4x4, and even then it doesn't always work.

Speedtimer by Matteo Colombo is great. Functions exactly how I want it to. I sorta with it could export times and have multiple sessions, tho.


----------

